# Oh man



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.skymall.com/shopping/detail.htm?pid=102176391&c=&v=31200468&vendorDirect=true

Stolen from the harmony central boards.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ha! A fool and their money, right? That pictures is killing me though. Hilarious:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Ha! A fool and their money, right? That pictures is killing me though. Hilarious:


You should put this down in the Open Mic with a "caption This" LOL!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

That kind of takes the fun and challenge of playing. Obviously that's just basic chords so they're simple anyway, but what's next? All these new gimmicks (including that auto-tuning guitar) are lame IMO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> You should put this down in the Open Mic with a "caption This" LOL!


Done! Great idea.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I think his E-Z chord matches his DOO,...'sup with that? :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lame, except it would help some disabled folks play, and it's still ahead on Guitar Hero.

For what it's worth.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Lame, except it would help some disabled folks play


True enough. That point was raised on the HC post. I agree, but I also agree with the theory that it'll primarily be purchased by perfectly healthy people who don't want to put the effort into really learning how to play guitar.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> OK, I get that this is arguably a questionable idea, but it ain't that far away from an autoharp.
> 
> I remember a clip of John Sebastian of The Lovin' Spoonful playing an autoharp, I think on The Ed Sullivan Show.


You knockin' the autoharp now? Mother maybelle may get you.. 

na I will just sick http://bryanbowers.com/ on ya.... 

Seriously they are as much plug and play as a guitar is. Do it right and there is some very hard fingerstyling and hmm... travis picking for a better word. 

It bought Brian Good a few meals too. 

:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That reminds me of an old joke-

How does Linda McCartney play keyboards?
Red...blue...yellow...green


----------

